Ask HN: Have Google's search changes made finding solutions harder for you? - bthornbury
======
is_true
Yes. Depending on what you are searching you can end up seeing lots of results
from one big site (e-commerce or FB).

Also stackoverflow has a problem and the results are repeated for a lot of
queries I do. One URL is for the question and the others I think are for the
answers.

~~~
bthornbury
I've noticed this too.

Also the more popular answers are coming up over the more relevant results.

Seems like changes that would be valuable for most instances of casual
searching, but when it's an off-the-wall blog you've never heard of that has
the answer you seek, it's a problem.

------
bthornbury
For example, I've been working with Haproxy this week and it feels like every
search is turning up the same 5 unrelated, but unhelpful articles.

Not sure what changed, are other devs experiencing the same?

------
williamkennedy
Yes, I find Google a bit unreliable for documentation and I feel it's
personalized search lets me down. I find DuckDuckgo to be much better for
finding documentation and if I want to use google I can always use DDG bang
operator !g

